# Samhain Configuration



## Khaine (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to configure samhain to monitor the file integrity of the binaries and configuration files on my FreeBSD server.  I've tried looking around and haven't been able to find a simple guide to help.  I'm planning on running it on a stand-alone basis, without the yule server.

The example configuration which comes with FreeBSD isn't very clear, nor is how to integrate it into the update process, i.e. update the hashes after running postmaster.

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------

